# The Cool Kids



## Winston (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't get a kick out of bringing others down.  That's not my gig.  But, sometimes, the truth must be spoken.

If you're young, you've probably been indoctrinated with the latest 'feel good' hype telling you that "It gets better".   The New Age dogma is that if you feel awkward and out of place, that sometime in the future, The Universe will right all wrongs and you will be well adjusted and content.  This is a load of bovine offal.  

The reason is simple.  It's the Cool Kids fault.
They've always been around, and unfortunately, they always will. 

You see, there are three types of people in existence in this realm:  Those that Think, Those that Do, and The Cool Kids.  The first two groups are symbiotic and often assist one another.  That last group, The Cool Kids, are parasitic, draining the energy and productivity of others, even cannibalisticly from within their own group. 
　

Each group, as they are growing, develop coping mechanisms to leverage their strengths, and hide their weaknesses.  
For Those that Think, the path is simple, and rather logical.  The educational system pre-segregates these individuals into college preparatory classes prior to adult life.  Amongst their peers, they are free to grow and mature into their own individual personas. The pursuit of intellectual goals helps to insulate these individuals from the stress of the outside world. While external forces pressure them, they can always fall back to the support of their peer group.
Those that Do have a similar framework.  Vocational trades teach skills and confidence amongst like-minded individuals that appreciate craftsmanship and creativity.  While not possessing the intellect of the college track students, The Dos have the satisfaction and gratification of actually making things.  They can compare, and compete with one another to hone their skills, further building their confidence.

The Cool Kids are not particularly good at either thinking or creating.  Not achieving success in either realm, they vacillate, often failing to reach mediocrity in one area or another.  As the uncomfortable stagnation builds, The Cool Kids begin to develop their dysfunctional coping mechanisms that will guide them throughout their lives.

The first, and easiest way for a Cool Kid to advance is to push others down.  Unable to rise on his or her own merits, advancement is made by the sabotage of others that are more capable.  Geeks don't cheat on tests, because they don't have to (they're smart).  Shop students don't cheat, because they don't need to (lower standard).  Cool Kids must cheat.  Not only must they compare themselves to the other groups for self-esteem purposes, but they must be better than others from within their group.  They can only stand tall on the backs of others.

Cool Kids come from predominately upper income families that can afford help their children compensate for their weaknesses.  This creates a downward spiral of dependency and dysfunction. A Cool Kid is more likely to have a tutor, instead of being forced to learn and reason from their own strength.  Also, a Cool Kid will have a car and nice clothes bought for them, instead of earning, building or making their own items.  The effect of this action is twofold: Cool Kids learn that they cannot do on their own, and they learn that there are always people available to be used for their advancement.    

As a Cool Kid develops his dysfunctionality, they learn the importance of image versus reality.  In reality, Cool Kids are limited in numbers and weak in strength.  Over time, they learn to form pacts (clicks) with other Cool Kids, and project an image of power that is divergent from reality.  This image is polished and refined.  Eventually, those outside of the Cool Kids immediate sphere of influence (parents, teachers) believe that the Cool Kids are, in fact "cool".  In reality, they are simply manipulative and opportunistic parasites with fragile egos and hollow souls.

Their emptiness is often filled with the constant need to maintain status or climb higher.  The previously mentioned groups (The Thinks and The Dos) are virtual rungs for their aimless climb.  Young men from within Those That Think are often bullied by The Cool Kids.  This ranges from simple shunning to outright acts of violence.  If the victim is capable of effective resistance, The Cool Kids will not hesitate to "gang-up" on a Thinker or Doer.  This especially true for the young women victims in The Dos.  Female Cool Kids will relentlessly harass girls from other groups.  Male Cool Kids look for conquests of a sexual nature, with the implied status upgrade of being with a Cool Kid.  When this tact fails, some Cool Kids simply resort to violence and force themselves on others.  And as time has demonstrated, they more often than not get away with it.     

As they age (not grow), The Cool Kids take their penchant for force and disdain for others into college and eventually the work world.  The crass and brutal tactics of the teen years give way to a more subtle, yet effective violence against others.  The Cool Kids often learn how to effectively emulate the traits of Thinkers and Doers, camouflaging their personal mal intent and their inherent weakness.  Yet, knowing that they are incapable of competing fairly, The Cool Kids resort to the same tactics they used as a child.  As adults, they cheat and bully while pretending to be an 'average joe'.  

It should come as no surprise that most Cool Kids gravitate toward two vocational areas:  
Business Management and Government.  

As managers, they are chosen and groomed by other Cool Kids to keep all the Thinkers and Doers in line.  After all, those that actually understand the process could easily see that The Cool Kids provide no real added value to services and products, and are a drain on production.  Only another Cool Kid can appreciate the value of a Cool Kid as a manager.  They perpetuate their incestuous, divisive presence. A Cool Kid is just dumb enough to be controlled by a slightly smarter Cool Kid.  Nepotism abounds.  As they reach the limits of their ambition, The Cool Kid manager will lash out like a child, sometimes resulting in harassment claims.  These are swept under the rug by The Cooler Kids at the higher managerial level.  Since a Cool Kid never has learned to think for themselves, maintaining Status Quo is the default action in all cases.

The governmental Cool Kids are worse.  First off, somewhere along the way, they truly believe that they have somehow morphed into a superior Thinker / Doer hybrid.  They are the Joe Six Pack that can get things done.  When reality slaps them in the face, exposing how incompetent they are, they revert quickly into Cool Kid mode.  They blame others, disloyally throwing whoever is in their way under the bus.  The make lame assertions, like a class president promising free pizza next semester (paid for by someone else).  But most frightening is their disdain and mistrust of all Thinkers and Doers that are not "Yes Men".  Everyone else is too ignorant to understand their great vision.  Yet, they get  elected on the Free Pizza platform.  And it is a true case of the blind leading the sighted.
　

The Cool Kids do not go away.  They do not "grow up", develop insight and join the rest of us.  Their entire lives are spent in an alternate reality, perpetuated by those that are ignorant, indifferent and immature.  You cannot reason with them for the same reason you cannot reason with a scrawny, half-starved, coyote.  Making noise and nipping at your heels is just in their nature.  And yes, their bites hurt.     

Finally, the good news:
Remember, Cool Kids are weak. All the way around, but more so in the moral and reasoning areas.  It's so easy to "Sun Tzu" their lame butts and hit them where they're weakest.  They don't expect resistance, and when you fight, you fight ferociously.  They'll crumble like the empty shell that they are.  Remember, don't feel sorry for them or pity them.  They will NEVER do the same for you, and see your sympathy as a weakness to be exploited.  You don't have to be cruel, but you do have to be strong.  

Lastly, take a step back, and look at yourself.  Look at all you've accomplished without the elaborate, manipulative support system that The Cool Kids have.  You might not have a lot, and it might not be pretty, but it's all you.  Be proud.

Yeah, and those Cool Kids?  They're really not cool.  At all.  And we all knew.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never been close to the cool kids if that is the 'in' kids but in my hippie freak group we had some genuine cool kids, we were the lunatic fringe. I guess every group had some genuine cool kids, those who were welcoming, kind, good at being a friend, listening, working well with others, leaders. I know that is not the message here though. You've presented a precise write Winston that takes us to today, I feel. I'm taking the cool kids are not cool whatever group they fit. They are the arrogant snobs who think they are better than others because they take no time to know and love others. That wall of superiority closes the heart that can only judge. 

 After attending all my reunions, this is our 40th,  meeting my hubby at the first, I realized people aren't always as they appear. Some cool kids were actually cool I just took it as I saw it instead of knowing them better. And as you say some aren't so cool. Kind is cool.


----------



## Winston (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Pandora.  I use the term "cool" sardonically. Of course, these trend-following automatons are the least "cool" individuals on Earth.  But they _think _they are, and they expended all their energy trying to convince everyone, including themselves, that their lie is fact.  

I've recently dealt with a couple Cool Kids that are four decades past knowing better.  But remember, they don't grow up.

The first one I commute with.  He's a poser on a Harley.  Makes a serious 6 digit income, and acts all blue collar.  My daughter was dating his son, and he actually talked to me for a couple of months.  Of course, he'd never come to dinner, or any social function we invited him to.  Our family is lower middle class, and definitely not "cool".  When our kids broke up... Surprise!  He ignores me.  

The second Cool Kid fired my boss, and took his job.  "Brian" is cool, with his perfect hair and Cheshire smile.  Talks a mile a minute.  But he'll ask how you're doing, and really not give a damn about your answer.  "Bob", my ex boss, actually gave a hoot about people.  That made him expendable.  Not enough of a team player.

Perhaps substitute Cold for Cool.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes today, I could feel today in your words. I thought perhaps you or a child had been hurt. I'm sorry witnessing the injustice is frustrating. The good guy finishing last. That might be business but it isn't life, in the end it's the good guys who have gathered all the good, like you Winston. You know this but boy it's irksome as all get out to keep a buttoned lip around the coldly successful. When I'm forced to, I picture a mirror at the end of our lives and that moment that so an so sees who they have been, can you imagine the look on their face, ha! they missed so much, a life wasted . . . uh oh reminds me of a song.

I wish for good things for Bob, a heart of gold.


----------

